# Wer hat Lust 'nen Drop zu bauen?



## GoBig (30. August 2005)

Hi. Ich hatte ja vor ner Weile schon mal gefragt wo man hier Drops trainieren kann. Ich hab mir jetzt mal die Parks in Wildbad und Todtnau angeschaut und obwohl die natürlich sehr geil sind, sind die zum dropppen üben nich so top, denn die meisten Sprünge dort sind ja eher Kicker und die größeren Drops in Wildbad *muss* man *gut* landen, denn die sind mitten im Wald zwischen Bäumen und Felsen. Daher dachte ich mir einfach was selber zu bauen. Das hätte auch den Vorteil dass man sich die Fahrt spart. Hat jemand Lust mitzubauen? Und hätte jemand ne Idee für enen guten Platz, mit steiler Landung und viel Auslauf?


----------



## Froschel (30. August 2005)

ein paar Sprünge wurden schon mal am Turmberg bebaut, waren so etwa 6-7. Der Förster fand das ganz und gar nicht lustig, wir haben sie dann (bis auf 3) alle wieder abbauen müssen. Im Raum KA wird man da wohl eher probleme bekommen, es sei denn man hat ein nettes Privatgrundstück für sowas. 



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoBig (30. August 2005)

Naja, wenn der Karlsruher Förster so unlustig ist dann geht man halt einfach ein bißchen weiter nach Süden, da gibt's dann eh mehr Hügel und auch mehr Platz. Baden-Badener Gegend z.B., der Wald ist da ja groß genug...


----------



## Buhmuckel (30. August 2005)

Naja,
was auf die Beine stellen wollen ist in diesem schönen Lande nicht so einfach.  
Schau Dir doch mal die "Freeridestrecke" hinter der Realschule Kuppenheim an:
eine satte 15cm Rampe und ein Maulwurfhügel, der einen (mit den 5m Anlauf)ins Gebüsch wirft. Aber ein 2 x 4 Meter grosses Schild, dass hier nur Realschüler fahren dürfen - hat  sicher das doppelte gekostet, als die gesamte Strecke    
Das Radhaus Kastner dagegen hat hinter seiner Halle eine kleine BMX-Strecke gebaut und dort BMX-Rennen für Kiddies und Jugendliche veranstaltet - ist gar nicht so schlecht geworden. Ist aber eben Privatbesitz.  
Wahrscheinlich hat man nur eine Chance auf was dauerhaftes, wenn man sich einen Protagonisten ins Boot holt. Vielleicht wäre es eine Möglichkeit, die Franzosen im Radhaus Kastner zu fragen, ob man nicht gemeinsam was bauen möchte.
So wie ich die Förster im Kuppenheimer Wald jedenfalls bisher erlebt habe, solltest du nur in kugelsichrer Weste auf eigene Kappe bauen.


----------



## brainfuCc0r (30. August 2005)

Hi
 ich komme aus Kuppenheim und wohne auch oben am Wald...
ein Kumbel und ich der neben mir wohnt wollten evtl. sowas sobald ich mein bike habe im kuppenheimer wald planen da es dort echt total geil ist...
viel bauen braucht man eigentlich nicht man muss sich nur auskennen und es gibt es monströse strecken
aber die vom Kastner wäre ne idee
ein Mitarbeiter von dort meinte mal das er sowas auch vorhat also könnte man dort aufjedenfall fragen
und obwohl ich kein bike habe helfen das zu bauen würde ich aufjedenfall da ich irgendwann sicherlich eins hab 
bzw. das hinter der realschule is eigentlich nichts  finde ich den "kicker" kann man nichmal richtig nutzen da der echt nen bescheuerten platz hat. ich mein die ganze sache is ja auch nur von irgendwelchen 8. klässlern oder sowas als schulprojekt gedacht...mir is nich bekannt das jemand dort wirklich ahnung davon hatte...


----------



## dave (30. August 2005)

hi stefan,

du kannst wie gesagt auch mal boppard anfahren. die drops haben auslauf und es gibt sie in diversen höhen:















insgesamt waren es ende letzten jahres mindestens fünf verschiedene drops. bin zwar seither nicht mehr dort gewesen, aber es werden bestimmt nicht weniger geworden sein. 

cu, dave


----------



## fez (30. August 2005)

Jetzt hupf halt mal am Turmberg runter. Perfekte Anfahrt, perfekter Auslauf, ca, 1,70 hoch.


----------



## GoBig (31. August 2005)

@ Dave: hübsche Bilder, das schau ich mir mal an
@ Fez: mach' ich, sobald ich nach KA fahre wird mein Rad dabei sein 

Ansonsten bin ich mal suchenden Auges durch die Gegend gefahren und habe ein paar kleinere Sachen (bis 2m) gefunden   
Ich werde noch weiter suchen und denke auch noch mehr zu finden, aber trotzdem hätte ich Lust was zu bauen. Da sollte dann allerdings schon so 'nen 5m Sprung 'bei rauskommen. Die Rampe muss dazu ja nicht mal so riesig sein, wenn das Gelände passt geht das ja von ganz allein.
Also, wer Lust und ne Idee hat wo man bauen kann ohne Krach mit den Wald-Sheriffs zu kriegen bitte melden


----------



## fez (31. August 2005)

5m Drop - ja, ich habe schon vom Dave gehört dass du große Pläne hast...

Das Problem bei entsprechenden Drops ist es eine geeignete Landung mit entsprechender Steilheit zu haben. Ich denke bei der Höhe kommst du ohne optimal geshapte Landerampe nicht ungeschoren weg - und dafür brauchtst du erstmal _etwas_ Erde.

Die Baden-Badener hatten irgendwo dort im Wald mal einen starken Drop, der war vielleicht 3 m hoch (keine Ahnung hab nur die Bilder gesehen). Ob der noch steht kannst Du sicherlich von Croissant erfahren (Moderator im DDD-Forum) wenn du ihn anmailst.


----------



## GoBig (31. August 2005)

Hab' ihm grad gemailt, danke für den Tip.

Ich fahre übrigens heute mal wieder nach Wildbad. Möchte jemand mitkommen?


----------



## superjoga (31. August 2005)

sag mal, du willst 5m dropse bauen aber die perfekten landungen in wildbad sind dir nicht gut genug? die sind gerade mal (!?) 3m hoch. mit fast perfekter landung (bisserl flach bei dem grossen aber genug auslauf). also wenn du die nicht "easy" runterkommst, würde ich mich an deiner stelle keine 5m runterstürzen.
nur so als kleine bemerkung zur schonung deiner krankenkassenbeiträge..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoBig (31. August 2005)

Ich hab doch eigentlich recht deutlich geschrieben dass ich nicht eine 5m hohe *Rampe* bauen will, sondern eine Kleinere bei der ein 5m *Sprung* rauskommt. Bei einer 5m Rampe ist der Sprung nämlich deutlich größer und ich übe ja schliesslich noch    

Was ich mir vorstelle ist ein Steilhang auf den man oben was hinsetzt. Wenn Du mit genügend Gas drüberfährst fliegst Du dementsprechend weit, der Boden taucht unter Dir weg und Du bekommst dadurch die Höhe. Durch den flacheren Einschlagswinkel ist auch die Landung nicht so hart als wenn Du mit wenig Speed über eine höhere Rampe anfährst.
Mag sein dass das jetzt nicht irgendeiner Definition von Drophöhen entspricht, aber so hatte ich es gemeint    

Was mich an den Drops in Wildbad stört ist die Tatsache dass rechts und links von der Landung Bäume rumstehen. Und die sind ja bekanntermassen nicht die Flinkesten wenn's drum geht mal schnell auf die Seite zu treten weil Einer den's geschmissen hat im Tiefflug dahergerauscht kommt...


----------



## fez (1. September 2005)

5 m bleiben 5 m

Auf dem kleinen aber steilen Skihang im oberen Gaistal über Bad Herrenalb gibt es einen sehr netten _Sprung_ über einen Querweg weg in den Hang hinein. 
Wenn Du da mit genügend Speed reingehst kommst Du zwar vielleicht nicht auf 5 m, aber ich denke 3 sollten möglich sein. Rantasten ruled.
(Warum der Zahlenfetischismus - wir wissen ja dass Länge nicht zählt, oder ?)


----------



## Speedbullit (7. September 2005)

GoBig schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich an den Drops in Wildbad stört ist die Tatsache dass rechts und links von der Landung Bäume rumstehen. Und die sind ja bekanntermassen nicht die Flinkesten wenn's drum geht mal schnell auf die Seite zu treten weil Einer den's geschmissen hat im Tiefflug dahergerauscht kommt...



der dh geht halt mal durch den wald. und die bäume links und rechts des großen drops stören nicht.


----------



## f0x (7. September 2005)

sers leude

hat jemand bock mal bisschen den kuppenheimer wald unsicher zu machen?
meldet euch bei mir icq: 153096684
bitte meldet euch greez max


----------



## theTeV (3. November 2007)

HALLO
Leute ich bin neu hier und Bau gerade in murnau (bei garmisch) ein Drop 
und wollte wissen ob ich was ich beim bau beachten muss p.s. wenn jemand aus der Gegend is würde mich über Hilfe freuen


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2007)

Da fragst du am besten mal im Bayern-Forum. Hier wirst du kaum jemanden aus deiner Gegend finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theTeV (3. November 2007)

ho sorry


----------

